# Timing Belt Replacement Cost



## 2001frontiersc (Jun 4, 2006)

To those who've had their timing belt replaced:

How much did it cost for the whole she-bang? Did you need any additional parts/work while they were in there, or was it a straight timing belt replacement?

Any insight would be *greatly* appreciated.


----------



## 94_nismo_freak (Dec 17, 2008)

if you have the s/c 70 its like just for the kit but the belt is only like 20 bucks that for a DIY project


----------



## adforester (Jan 9, 2009)

Hey 2001,
I have 2000 nissan fronty, had the timing belt replaced, and the water pump replaced too as it was only 30 or 40 bucks something like that, cause if your pump leaks or breaks your engine may be ruined, so have them do the water pump while there in there, in fact i think they have to take it out in order to check the crankshaft seals, mine were fine and didn't need replacing, 132,000 miles. So I had the water pump, timing belt and self tensioner checked, and serp belts changed for $800 here in MA


----------

